# Savage Love on phimosis



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I just listened to last week's Savage Love podcast (number 129) and there is a call from a 25 year old man who was recently treated for phimosis... he describes it as his doctor managing to "tear the top of my foreskin in half."

Dan Savage goes on to say that circumcision is the only treatment for phimosis. I thought this wasn't actually true, and he also didn't mention any possible causes for phimosis... and although that doesn't address the caller's problem in any way... I think Dan Savage should be made aware. I know that he didn't circ his son, but it seems like maybe he's still missing some info?

I'm not that much of an expert on the matter, I just think circ. is horrifying... I was hoping somebody on here could write Dan Savage a letter with better information? Or have I totally misinterpreted? Because I thought there were treatments for phimosis that did not involve circumcision.

podcast link (It's the first call)

email Dan Savage: [email protected]


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laggie* 
I just listened to last week's Savage Love podcast (number 129) and there is a call from a 25 year old man who was recently treated for phimosis... he describes it as his doctor managing to "tear the top of my foreskin in half."

Dan Savage goes on to say that circumcision is the only treatment for phimosis. I thought this wasn't actually true, and he also didn't mention any possible causes for phimosis... and although that doesn't address the caller's problem in any way... I think Dan Savage should be made aware. I know that he didn't circ his son, but it seems like maybe he's still missing some info?

I'm not that much of an expert on the matter, I just think circ. is horrifying... I was hoping somebody on here could write Dan Savage a letter with better information? Or have I totally misinterpreted? Because I thought there were treatments for phimosis that did not involve circumcision.

podcast link (It's the first call)

email Dan Savage: [email protected]

No you haven't misrepresented. Steroid cream and prepuceplasti are better alternatives and far less invasive. He is wrong.


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

You are correct. Circ is NOT the correct treatment for phimosis. Steroidal cream is very effective.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Moving to Activism since this in a request for letters







Please remember that Activism is a debate-free zone.


----------

